# Proof of Concept



## bluwolf (Aug 28, 2011)

This pen is a collaboration between Mike Redburn and myself. I had an idea for a pen design with aluminum and acrylic (gee, what a surprise). So I attempted to make the aluminum part myself. Long story short, that failed miserably. 

I happened to mention the idea to Mike, showed him a sketch I had done of the design, and told him how it turned out. He told he could do it on his CNC mill. He didn't have to ask me twice. I gave him the basic dimensions and he ran with it. I made the dark acrylic barrels and took them to him when the aluminum part was done. Then he cast it in clear.

After it was done he brought it back to me and I turned it down and made a finial and nib for it. This is the end result. I've added a couple of pix of in process but I asked Mike to add a post with a few pix of the aluminum being machined on his CNC. I watched it being machined for a little while and found it very interesting.

Thanks to Mike for all the time he put into this. I'd also like to thank Capt. G for his willingness to share his casting knowledge with us as this was our first try at this. We've got ideas for future pens but just wanted to get this first one under our belts to see how it went.


----------



## bobjackson (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks great. Nice idea and great job.


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 28, 2011)

There IS NO stopping you guys. But then who would want to? This is just too amazing. Great idea Mike and, you guys work well together. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Akula (Aug 28, 2011)

Did you ca once it was together?  Just wondering if the sharp points will pop up or catch on clothing?  Nice looking pen


----------



## mredburn (Aug 28, 2011)

We both had a couple of set backs and the pen evolved as we went. I have some pictures of it as we turned it on the cnc mill.

































All in all, it was a great project and both of us had to learn some new things to get it done.


----------



## theidlemind (Aug 28, 2011)

Futuristic. 

And incredible.


----------



## EarlD (Aug 28, 2011)

That's just astounding!
EarlD


----------



## Rick_G (Aug 28, 2011)

2 pluses pen looks great and you learned something new while building it.  Great collaboration and work.


----------



## D.Oliver (Aug 28, 2011)

That is one the finest pens I've seen in a while.  If you guys did this all before noon you could call it "Mike and Mike in the Morning".  If your posting it though, that means it isn't entered in the Best of IAP Contest.  Which means you must have something even better up your sleeve..............


----------



## hewunch (Aug 28, 2011)

That is a VERY cool pen! Great work!


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 28, 2011)

Mike Redburn, I would like to have the cut-off pieces, IF you still have them. REALLY!:wink:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 28, 2011)

What a great collaboration, all I can say is WOW!!!!


----------



## Toni (Aug 28, 2011)

Awesome Pen!! Great Collaboration


----------



## boxerman (Aug 28, 2011)

Very cool pen.You 2 both did a nice job on it.


----------



## MarkD (Aug 28, 2011)

Awesome pen! Great job guys!


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 29, 2011)

That looks pretty sweet! Mike needs to come up here for a working vacation to play with my cnc. I got kinda similar stuff under way, just working through the struggles of learning how to do it. I made an awesome design but my computer died while extruding it. After my new computer comes in I will try and finish it so I can cut it out flat then I want to learn to wrap it. Trying to start with baby steps. Its super fun watching a cnc mill!


----------



## wizard (Aug 29, 2011)

Incredible!! That pen is truly a piece of contemporary art! Doc


----------



## rizaydog (Aug 29, 2011)

Thats awesome.  Great idea.


----------



## bluwolf (Aug 29, 2011)

Akula said:


> Did you ca once it was together? Just wondering if the sharp points will pop up or catch on clothing? Nice looking pen


 
Sorry, maybe the pix make it a little confusing. The aluminum is embedded in clear resin after being slipped over the acrylic blanks. So there's nothing to catch on. Mike R's picture of the cast blank might make it a little clearer.


----------



## johncrane (Aug 29, 2011)

Sweet well done to both! Mick is your cnc a sherline just wondering.


----------



## mredburn (Aug 29, 2011)

johncrane said:


> Sweet well done to both! Mick is your cnc a sherline just wondering.


 
No, The one in the picture is a Taig. I also have one thats larger that I built with the Taig.


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 29, 2011)

Mike,
Too cool.  The pen came out terrific.  I love the AL/Acrylic combo. As for the CNC mill work, Mike R you rock.  Now I know whom to call  with my crazy ideas.  Fantastic job you guys.


----------



## bluwolf (Aug 29, 2011)

cnirenberg said:


> Mike,
> Too cool. The pen came out terrific. I love the AL/Acrylic combo. As for the CNC mill work, Mike R you rock. Now I know whom to call with my crazy ideas. Fantastic job you guys.


 
Cris, I've seen some of the other stuff Mike has been working on. Intricate doesn't begin to cover it. I'll bet your ideas aren't half as crazy as some of the stuff he's done.


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 29, 2011)

My gosh, that is beautiful.


----------



## 76winger (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm amazed at the cool things that can be turned out with CNC machines these days. Awesome pen guys!


----------



## Rangertrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Very innovative, great execution on the design and completed pen.


----------



## Rick P (Aug 31, 2011)

Very cool.


----------



## SteveWatson (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome!  I have yet to find the courage to try incorporating metal into my pens other than a few with copper flakes.


----------



## joefyffe (Sep 2, 2011)

There's not much to say that hasn't been said.  It looks great and I envy both of you!


----------

